# Changing Styles of Cabinet Hinges



## klimento (Apr 20, 2005)

I am in the process of giving my kitchen a face lift. Currently, I have double demountable 1/2" overlay hinges on my kitchen cabinets. I would like to go to an European sytle hinge so that they will be completely concealed. But with the cutouts made for the double demountable, I am not sure this will work. Has anyone tried to do this?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

klimento, I work with new cabinets and am not certain of your old hinges. If it is what I am thinking, the answer is no. The offsets are different.
There may be some crossover hinges, locate a local cabinet shop or supply house.


----------

